
Clojurists Together: $3000 USD/month grants for Clojure open source projects - dragandj
https://twitter.com/cljtogether/status/1109925960155983872
======
dragandj
I got this grant for my work on Clojure high speed numerical libraries, mainly
for writing a series of tutorials that build Deep Learning library running on
GPU and CPU from scratch:

Currently, there are 11 articles, ToC is at Deep Learning in Clojure from
Scratch to GPU - 0 - Why Bother?[1]

The latest article, fresh from the oven, is The Backward Pass (CUDA, OpenCL,
Nvidia, AMD, Intel) [2]

[1] [https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-0-Why-Bother)

[2] [https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-10-The-Backward-Pass-CDU-GPU-CUDA-OpenCL-Nvidia-AMD-Intel)

Libraries:

[https://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org](https://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org)
[https://clojurecuda.uncomplicate.org](https://clojurecuda.uncomplicate.org)
[https://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org](https://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org)

Clojure community is quite vibrant and supportive! Well worth checking out.

~~~
tosh
Love the libraries & your write-ups!

~~~
dragandj
Thanks! I love when they surprise me by reaching the frontpage after you
submit them :)

------
jwr
This is a great initiative, which helps make good libraries even better. I
happily contribute and hope to steadily increase my contributions, as I'm
getting work done with Clojure.

